# EXTREME INJURYS help.



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

my turtle is injured very bad. i just set up the 75 and had him in there but i got new small fish in there. i didnt want them to get ate. so i let my brother put him in his tank. he has a oscar in there. its a 55. he had no heat light witch wanst bad cause we keep are water high and he didnt have much of one before but he did have one. well my brother says (about a week or 2 later) i think the turtle is sick a dont want him with my fish. get him out of my tank. so we fought about that. he dont know anythinga and i didnt know that he was hurt. but that night we put him in a spare 20 gal and i looked at him and the skin is ripped from a couple of his legs. im guessing the oscar did it. i dont know why he didnt say anything before. shows that he actualy doesnt know anything. well the turtle doesnt move much and i havent tryed to feed him yet but as far as i know he is still eating. always ate great. now he has o ok set up. i want to ad him to my 75 as soon as i can. hear are the pics. what should i do? oh yeah and his left leg (his left) he doesnt move much at all not even when he is swimming but he does
View attachment 89087

View attachment 89088

i didnt think the back leg pictures were that blurry want a new one?
View attachment 89089

the one he doesnt move much
View attachment 89090

his set up
View attachment 89091

the culpret
View attachment 89092

View attachment 89093


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Please don't kill it.If i were you i'd take the poor thing to a vet.
They will give you proper antibiotics.I think theres a few off the shelf
medications than can be used but please go to the forum below .

This is a great forum with loads of folks who know what they are
talking about.Post your pics there in the urgent section and you will get loads of help

http://www.turtleforum.com


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I dont think you need to put him down.

Just take him to a vet and they should 
hook you up with what ya need to 
heal him up


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

ya take him to a vet that specializes in herps as long as he still eating keep him alive


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

how big is that oscer?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

the oscarmay be 8-10 inches i guess i dont really know. and im not takeing him to the vet. i would rather put him down. i cant offord to take him to the vet. ill give him a ahile to see how he does.


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

If you cant afford a vet then you should not keep animals. Try to seperate it or you could give him away to a refuge or something like that


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Marcel_h said:


> If you cant afford a vet then you should not keep animals. Try to seperate it or you could give him away to a refuge or something like that


i dont have the extra money to spend on a vet for a turtles that ive bin trying to gt rid of because he is just a problem in ever tank he goes in. if it were my dog i would spend as much needed. he is the most awsome turtle but needs his own tank with special treatment and stuff witch i cant give him.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

dont put it down quick.

Spend the extra money.

Or research on what u can do about it.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

rocker said:


> dont put it down quick.
> 
> Spend the extra money.
> 
> Or research on what u can do about it.


Or find somebody that can take proper care for the turtle. Don't kill it


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would reccomend you give the turtle away to someone who is likely to set up a propper turtle tank with a UVB bulb, a heat lamp and a basking area.
in the mean time follow discusmels advice - she is the kind of turtle owner who takes great care of her turtles - you can see that from there condition


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Had a look around for you last night, problem being is that your meds
are diff from ours on this side of the pond.

http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

The answer isnt killing the poor animal. This is a very poor idea and I suggest you strongly think about the pets you buy if this is your solution when injuries occur.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

most rescue centres would take it for free call around.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> If you cant afford a vet then you should not keep animals. Try to seperate it or you could give him away to a refuge or something like that


i dont have the extra money to spend on a vet for a turtles that ive bin trying to gt rid of because he is just a problem in ever tank he goes in. if it were my dog i would spend as much needed. he is the most awsome turtle but needs his own tank with special treatment and stuff witch i cant give him.
[/quote]

In the future don't take on animals you can't care for... I've always got $500 free on my credit card set for my animals in case they need an emergency visit to the vet. It's not much considering what the vet and meds can actually cost - but it's something if I don't have the cash on hand.

If you have the money to spend on your dog you should be spending some of that on your turtle.

Please don't treat your animals as disposable just because they were cheap/free or because you resent them. A turtle should be in a tank dedicated to itself. Not with fish that you don't want to get eaten.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

set up a tubberware container in the corner of your room for him.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

See if you can find a herp rescue before you take such a drastic measure. No animal is 'unworthy' of being cared for and taken to a vet. I have taken both a HAMSTER and a TOAD to the vets before.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

he is doin fine and back to his normal self. i didnt have to spend 500 bucks to take him to the vet either


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> he is doin fine and back to his normal self. i didnt have to spend 500 bucks to take him to the vet either


Now that he is health do it and yourself a favor and find it a new home.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

no one else around here could give him a better home. do you want me to sh*t him to you??? since you guys know the best treatments maby i should do that


----------

